# Mission accomplished': Mexican President says 'El Chapo' caught



## Disir

CNN)Mexican authorities snared drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman in a bloody raid Friday, recapturing one of the world's most notorious and slippery criminals.

"Mission Accomplished," President Enrique Peña Nieto announced via Twitter. "We have him."

Members of Mexico's navy caught Guzman in an operation at about 4:30 a.m. (6:30 a.m. ET) in the coastal city of Los Mochis in Sinaloa state, a senior law enforcement official in Mexico told CNN.

Several people aligned with Guzman died in the raid, the official said. The Mexican navy put the number of dead at five, with six others arrested. No navy personnel were killed, and only one was injured.
'El Chapo' caught, Mexico says - CNN.com

Bam.  Got him.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Now deport his ass back to the USA to face his charges here before he escapes again.

Mexico has sure shown they aren't up for the job, so let's get him back here in the USA and put him in a supermax in CO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Disir said:


> CNN)Mexican authorities snared drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman in a bloody raid Friday, recapturing one of the world's most notorious and slippery criminals.
> 
> "Mission Accomplished," President Enrique Peña Nieto announced via Twitter. "We have him."
> 
> Members of Mexico's navy caught Guzman in an operation at about 4:30 a.m. (6:30 a.m. ET) in the coastal city of Los Mochis in Sinaloa state, a senior law enforcement official in Mexico told CNN.
> 
> Several people aligned with Guzman died in the raid, the official said. The Mexican navy put the number of dead at five, with six others arrested. No navy personnel were killed, and only one was injured.
> 'El Chapo' caught, Mexico says - CNN.com
> 
> Bam.  Got him.



Mexico is pretty crazy. From what I've read, it seems that the drug gangs control half of Mexico. We also hear of the ISIL/ISIS/Daesh type horrors of people being beheaded and severed heads dumped in the streets.

Mexico therefore, a lawless nation with a testicle-free Government.


----------



## pismoe

I just want 'mexico' to pay for the TRUMP wall , Cruz wall might be better because Cruz wall has no door and Cruz is not saying that he will let the GOOD illegal aliens back into the USA !!


----------



## pismoe

but yeah , mexico is pretty nasty .   Was nasty in the late 80s when I went through at 'tijuana' , chaotic , falling down , poor and just nasty .


----------



## TheOldSchool

Disir said:


> CNN)Mexican authorities snared drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman in a bloody raid Friday, recapturing one of the world's most notorious and slippery criminals.
> 
> "Mission Accomplished," President Enrique Peña Nieto announced via Twitter. "We have him."
> 
> Members of Mexico's navy caught Guzman in an operation at about 4:30 a.m. (6:30 a.m. ET) in the coastal city of Los Mochis in Sinaloa state, a senior law enforcement official in Mexico told CNN.
> 
> Several people aligned with Guzman died in the raid, the official said. The Mexican navy put the number of dead at five, with six others arrested. No navy personnel were killed, and only one was injured.
> 'El Chapo' caught, Mexico says - CNN.com
> 
> Bam.  Got him.


Uh oh... hopefully history doesn't repeat itself.  Remember the last time a president said "mission accomplished..."


----------



## TheOldSchool

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN)Mexican authorities snared drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman in a bloody raid Friday, recapturing one of the world's most notorious and slippery criminals.
> 
> "Mission Accomplished," President Enrique Peña Nieto announced via Twitter. "We have him."
> 
> Members of Mexico's navy caught Guzman in an operation at about 4:30 a.m. (6:30 a.m. ET) in the coastal city of Los Mochis in Sinaloa state, a senior law enforcement official in Mexico told CNN.
> 
> Several people aligned with Guzman died in the raid, the official said. The Mexican navy put the number of dead at five, with six others arrested. No navy personnel were killed, and only one was injured.
> 'El Chapo' caught, Mexico says - CNN.com
> 
> Bam.  Got him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is pretty crazy. From what I've read, it seems that the drug gangs control half of Mexico. We also hear of the ISIL/ISIS/Daesh type horrors of people being beheaded and severed heads dumped in the streets.
> 
> Mexico therefore, a lawless nation with a testicle-free Government.
Click to expand...

And yet Americans could care less about interceding.  They obsess over desert wasteland on the opposite side of the planet that's swarmed by religious nutjobs, but ignore our own backyard.  All we have are retards like Pismoe who want to spend a bazillion dollars to build a wall, and a bazillion more to maintain it until a smarter generation realizes what a stupid move it was.  And of course they think Mexico, who's government barely exists, will build it.  Yeah, that wall will surely stop them


----------



## waltky

Mebbe dey'll put him inna cell with Ethan Couch...

*Extradition for Mexican drug lord not likely to be swift*
_Jan 9,`16  -- Mexican marines had barely faced down .50-caliber sniper guns and a loaded grenade launcher to recapture the world's most notorious drug lord when the calls started coming: Extradite Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman to the United States. And soon._


> Mexico's leaders avoided talk about extradition following Guzman's capture early Friday, but even if they decided to send him to the U.S., the process likely would not be fast. For now, they have sent him back to the Altiplano maximum-security prison from which he escaped in July.  Guzman, head of the powerful, international Sinaloa Cartel, was presented late Friday in dark blue athletic clothing. He was frog-marched to a helicopter by marines, who stopped mid-transit and turned his expressionless face toward the media for a clear view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman is made to face the press as he is escorted to a helicopter in handcuffs by Mexican soldiers and marines at a federal hangar in Mexico City, Mexico, Friday, Jan. 8, 2016. Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto announced that Guzman had been recaptured six months after escaping from a maximum security prison.​
> The calls for his quick extradition were the same as after the February 2014 capture of Guzman, who heads the powerful Sinaloa Cartel and faces drug-trafficking charges in several U.S. states. At the time, Mexico's government insisted it could handle the man who had already broken out of one maximum-security prison, saying he must pay his debt to Mexican society first.  Then Guzman escaped a second time last July 11 under the noses of guards and prison officials at Mexico's most secure lock-up, slipping out a tunnel so elaborate that it showed the country's depth of corruption while thoroughly embarrassing the administration of President Enrique Pena Nieto.
> 
> In celebrating Guzman's latest capture, Mexican officials showed none of their bravado of two years ago, though they made clear that the intelligence building and investigation were carried out entirely by Mexican forces. They did not mention extradition.  "They have to extradite him," said Alejandro Hope, a security analyst in Mexico. "It's almost a forced moved."  U.S. Sen. Marco Rubio, a Republican presidential candidate, echoed that sentiment, demanding that Guzman be immediately turned over to U.S. authorities. "Given that 'El Chapo' has already escaped from Mexican prison twice, this third opportunity to bring him to justice cannot be squandered," Rubio said.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Key dates in Mexico's pursuit of drug lord 'El Chapo' Guzman*
_Jan 9,`16 Key dates in the various pursuits, captures and escapes of Sinaloa cartel boss Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman:_


> June 10, 1993: Guzman's first capture, in Guatemala, announced by Mexican authorities.
> 
> 1995: Convicted and sentenced to 20 years in prison.
> 
> Jan. 19, 2001: Escapes from one of Mexico's two top-security prisons, in Jalisco state, allegedly in a laundry cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirts featuring fugitive Mexican drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman hang for sale inside the shrine of a faith healer in Mexico City, Friday, Oct. 16, 2015. The government is offering a reward of 60 million pesos, or about $3.5 million dollars, for Guzman's recapture after he made his second escape from a maximum security prison through an underground tunnel in 2015. Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto posted on his Twitter account, Friday, Jan. 8, 2016, that Guzman has been recaptured​
> 2012: Nearly captured by Mexican federal police at a coastal mansion in Los Cabos, a day after U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton met with dozens of other foreign ministers in the same resort town.
> 
> Feb. 22, 2014: Captured by Mexican marines at a condo in Mazatlan after he had escaped capture by fleeing through tunnels in Culiacan, the Sinaloa state capital.
> 
> July 11, 2015: Escapes from country's Antiplano top-security prison, in Mexico State, using mile-long (1.5 kilometer) tunnel dug from site outside prison compound.
> 
> Jan. 8, 2016: Captured by Mexican marines during raid in Los Mochis, a seaside city in Sinaloa. Sent back to same prison he escaped from.
> 
> News from The Associated Press



Related:

*Detentions of major Mexico drug chiefs in recent years*
_Jan 9,`16 - Top Mexican drug cartel leaders captured or killed in recent years:_


> Jan. 8, 2016: Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman, leader of Sinaloa cartel, caught by Mexican marines in Los Mochis, a seaside city in Sinaloa state. It is third time he is captured.
> 
> Feb. 27, 2015: Servando "La Tuta" Gomez, one of world's most-wanted drug bosses who had terrorized Michoacan state, is announced captured by federal police.
> 
> Feb. 22, 2014: Guzman captured, his second arrest, by Mexican and U.S. officials in beach resort of Mazatlan.
> 
> July 15, 2013: Miguel Angel Trevino Morales, alias "Z-40," leader of the brutal Zetas cartel, detained in northern Mexico.
> 
> MORE


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Lucy Hamilton*
> Mexico is pretty crazy. From what I've read, it seems that the drug gangs control half of Mexico. We also hear of the ISIL/ISIS/Daesh type horrors of people being beheaded and severed heads dumped in the streets.
> 
> Mexico therefore, a lawless nation with a testicle-free Government.



Being halfway between cocaine production centers and the biggest legion of crackheads the world has ever seen doesn't help things either.


----------



## pismoe

agree Jose but no matter what 'mexico' is corrupt and very third worldy !!


----------



## waltky

2nd Mexican judge confirms approval of El Chapo extradition...
*



*
*Another Mexican judge approves 'El Chapo' extradition to U.S.*
_May 17, 2016  -- A second Mexican judge has ruled drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman can be extradited to the United States, though the final decision rests with Mexico's Ministry of Foreign Affairs._


> The ministry has about 20 days to make a decision about whether Guzman will be extradited to the United States to face drug, murder and money laundering charges -- among others. Guzman could file an injunction if the ministry chooses to extradite, which could delay the move for up to a year.
> 
> The second judge made a ruling following an extradition request from a U.S. federal court in Texas on additional charges of conspiracy to import and distribute cocaine and marijuana, as well as arms possession, El Universal reported. Guzman could face charges from seven federal prosecutors in the United States in cities including New York, Miami, Chicago and San Diego.  Guzman's Sinaloa Cartel is credited with dominating the illegal drug market in nearly the entire United States. "El Chapo" -- meaning "The Short One" or "shorty" -- so dubbed because of his 5-foot-6-inch frame, was detained in Guatemala in 1993 and then extradited to Mexico to face murder and drug trafficking charges.
> 
> Guzman escaped from prison in 2001 by hiding in a laundry cart after bribing prison guards, and was re-captured in February 2014. He was captured in the city of Los Mochis in his home state of Sinaloa on Jan. 8 after escaping from Mexico's Altiplano Federal Prison on July 11.  Last week, the Council of the Federal Judiciary of Mexico confirmed an opinion by a judge in which the judge ruled favorably for Guzman's extradition -- citing the extradition request by the United States' embassy in Mexico met the requirements in an extradition treaty shared by both countries.
> 
> Another Mexican judge approves 'El Chapo' extradition to U.S.


----------



## ABikerSailor

At least when the Mexican president said "mission accomplished", it was after he actually DID something.

Junior said "mission accomplished" and he hadn't done a damn thing.


----------



## pismoe

ABikerSailor said:


> At least when the Mexican president said "mission accomplished", it was after he actually DID something.
> 
> Junior said "mission accomplished" and he hadn't done a damn thing.


---------------------   oh big deal , a little mexican presidente love for the mexican presidente who is actually a WHITE ruler from spain .   What the big deal , so 'el chapo' was caught , big deal as someone just took his place Senor !!


----------

